# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Pabon Lasso chart in excel

## arkiv

hi all

am new to the forums so forgive me if i miss some things out

i'm trying to construct a Pabon Lasso model Screen Shot 2015-09-09 at 4.36.47 pm.png

how does go about creating such a model in excel?

this is the data im working with Screen Shot 2015-09-09 at 4.38.12 pm.png

i have been wrecking my brain for the last 2 days and cant seem to get my head around it.

any help is appreciated.

----------


## MrShorty

I think it would help us understand what you are stuck on if you included some of your failed attempts. That way we would be able to focus our response on the parts where you are having difficulty and not waste time on parts that you understand. Breaking this down into the steps that I can see:

1) Create XY scatter chart with BOR on the X axis and BTO on the Y axis.
1a) Since BOR is in a column to the right of BTO, Excel is not going to be able to get this right at chart creation, so you will need to create the chart (blank or using any two columns), then go into the Select Data dialog and edit the data series to use the correct columns.
2a) Compute values for the straight lines. I don't see these values in your table, nor am I familiar with the equations for these lines. But they looki like basic straight lines through the  origin.
2b) Once you have values computed for these lines, add them to the XY scatter chart using the Select data dialog
3a) Compute the values for the horizontal and vertical lines. Again, I do not know what these represent, but assume that you know how to compute these.
3b) Add these values to the Scatter chart as additional data series. 
3c) If you add these as a single data point, you will then add error bars and format as desired.

Let us know which part of this is causing you trouble.

----------

